# Atlanta Zoo.. sony a200



## perfectcircle (Sep 23, 2009)

1. 



2. 



3. 



4. 



5. 



6. 



7. 



8. 



9. 



10.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an A200 also... 
2 & 6 are my favs... if only zoos didnt have such fake backrounds...


----------



## perfectcircle (Sep 23, 2009)

Yea I agree, that and the wire cages seem to interfer with the auto focusing.. Hey my name is also Jeremy "no joke" lol... How do you like your sony a200??


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 23, 2009)

Like the feel of #8.  Is that an ocelot?  Very cool patterns.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn... are you serious? Never get too many Jeremys  

The A200 is pretty good... I've had it since August. I might upgrade next spring... not sure. Need some lenses too. 

:cheers:


----------



## perfectcircle (Sep 23, 2009)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Like the feel of #8. Is that an ocelot? Very cool patterns.


 
Thanks! Honestly I'm not sure.. it was in the tiger exhibit..


----------



## perfectcircle (Sep 23, 2009)

photo28 said:


> Damn... are you serious? Never get too many Jeremys
> 
> The A200 is pretty good... I've had it since August. I might upgrade next spring... not sure. Need some lenses too.
> 
> :cheers:


 
Yeah man thats pretty crazy.. 

Its my first DSLR.. so I really don't have anything else to compare it to but so far I like it pretty good. I just picked up the *Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 DC Macro lens, *its suppose to arrive Friday so I'll be sure to post some pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 23, 2009)

perfectcircle said:


> photo28 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn... are you serious? Never get too many Jeremys
> ...



Cool, that looks like a nice lens! 
This is my best SLR in general... only had film before this (which I can't stand...).  Can't wait to see shots with the new lens... I was thinking about getting it.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 25, 2009)

The Atlanta zoo is a lot smaller than I have expected and so are the exhibit areas. Most of the animals looked really depressed when I was there last month. I'm glad you actually saw the cloud leopard. Both the leopard and tiger were hiding when I was there.

Nice shots. You may want to try bumping up the saturation and play with the levels to make them pop more.


----------



## icassell (Sep 25, 2009)

I like your Meerkat image .... I'd crop a bit off the sides, though.  It looks like you were struggling with harsh lighting and focus issues.  Here is a nice TPF link on Zoo Photography that might come in handy for your next visit.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...05-how-take-good-zoo-pictures-sabbath999.html

And another link:

http://web.me.com/zoopictures.net/ZooPictures.Net/Welcome.html

I love photographing zoos.


----------



## perfectcircle (Sep 25, 2009)

molested_cow said:


> The Atlanta zoo is a lot smaller than I have expected and so are the exhibit areas. Most of the animals looked really depressed when I was there last month. I'm glad you actually saw the cloud leopard. Both the leopard and tiger were hiding when I was there.
> 
> Nice shots. You may want to try bumping up the saturation and play with the levels to make them pop more.


 
Yes they are pretty small, and really its in a bad part of town almost makes you feel like your gonna be car jacked on the way. But I guess that part of Atlanta didn't look that way in the 60's when it was built. I agree that they do look really depressed.. you would think they would spend a little more money on that place to expand it or at least renovate it. I loved the "cloud leopard" it was just about the only animal there that wanted to come out of hiding, the tiger in the exhibit beside it stayed way in the back so you couldn't really get a good enough picture. 

Thanks  I haven't been shooting on manuel for very long and I'm trying my best but none of pictures look as good as most of these on this forum, and I'm not real sure how to make them look any better..


----------



## icassell (Sep 25, 2009)

perfectcircle said:


> Thanks  I haven't been shooting on manuel for very long and I'm trying my best but none of pictures look as good as most of these on this forum, and I'm not real sure how to make them look any better..




The first step is to know your camera and the basics of composition, exposure, etc. (see Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson, for example)

Then check out the links above ...

Then ... practice,  practice, practice and more practice


----------



## perfectcircle (Sep 25, 2009)

icassell said:


> I like your Meerkat image .... I'd crop a bit off the sides, though. It looks like you were struggling with harsh lighting and focus issues. Here is a nice TPF link on Zoo Photography that might come in handy for your next visit.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...05-how-take-good-zoo-pictures-sabbath999.html
> 
> ...


 
Wow Thank you very much :thumbup:  That was some of the best info I've read in a long while. Something I should have read before going :lmao: But at least I have something to kinda go back on and read before I go next time!


----------



## benlonghair (Sep 27, 2009)

perfectcircle said:


> I agree that they do look really depressed.. you would think they would spend a little more money on that place to expand it or at least renovate it.



Personally I find zoos to be pretty depressing places with very few exceptions.

OP, I think the Rhino and the... whatever the hell they are in #7 have potential.


----------



## icassell (Sep 27, 2009)

Remember that many zoos are extremely important in preserving ,breeding, and re-introducing species who's habitats have been destroyed. They count on public support to succeed in this mission.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 27, 2009)

icassell said:


> Remember that many zoos are extremely important in preserving ,breeding, and re-introducing species who's habitats have been destroyed. They count on public support to succeed in this mission.



Yeah, in fact, without zoos some animals would be extinct.


----------



## benlonghair (Sep 28, 2009)

icassell said:


> Remember that many zoos are extremely important in preserving ,breeding, and re-introducing species who's habitats have been destroyed. They count on public support to succeed in this mission.



No doubt. They're still depressing, mostly for that reason.


----------

